# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Couple of recent ones

## Gillie

Just a couple of pics i have taken recently.












I hope you enjoyed them! So how about you post a couple of your own recent ones, anything will do!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gutshot

Nice

----------


## Neckshot

Nice photography Gille,the 3rd photo is Trippy!Whats the story with it? and that light streak in it.The stars are great in it.

----------


## Pop Shot

What's the details on that rifle in the first photo - looks nice!

----------


## Dundee

Nice!!!

----------


## Gillie

> Nice photography Gille,the 3rd photo is Trippy!Whats the story with it? and that light streak in it.The stars are great in it.


Cheers.Long exposure, 16 seconds IIRC. The light streak is a friend of mine and his head light walking back along the track.




> What's the details on that rifle in the first photo - looks nice!


Yep it is. That is me shooting my Sako Quad Varmint in .22LR, Leupold VX-3 2.5-8 M1 turrets, Gunworks suppressor.

----------


## Dundee

I thought he got fried by an electric fence :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Earth the shitballs out of your fence unit with a car buried underneath it and yes your cows will look like that ha ha you will just have to look for the lightning bolt to find the fault dundee! saves time.

----------


## Dundee

I own a Bolt,Neckshot :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

I dont doubt that mate,you all in yet? :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Beating those Te Rehunga guys  less than 70 too go....heres my Bolt.

----------


## NZHTR

Gillie the area in the last photo looks familia nzdf  ?, around Ingles bush paradise valley.

----------


## Dougie

Great pics Gillie, I love the interior hut shot. I wish I was there!

----------


## Dougie

Beach shots - the only stuff in the recent folder that was taken with the old camera. Nothing else contends with your snap work, Gillie  :Have A Nice Day: 

Bit of sand art

----------


## Gillie

> Gillie the area in the last photo looks familia nzdf  ?, around Ingles bush paradise valley.


Nope South of Waiouru, they are the magazines and Waiouru you can just see in front of Ruapehu. Picture is taken from next to Hihitahi Bush.

----------


## NZHTR

Plinking rocks and steel on the weekend

----------


## tui_man2

> Attachment 2384Attachment 2385
> 
> Plinking rocks and steel on the weekend


What's the scope on that?

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## NZHTR

Sightron Slll 6-24x50 moa - moa Ret

----------


## Dundee



----------


## muzza



----------


## ANTSMAN

that sand art is cool Dougie !

----------


## Dougie

> that sand art is cool Dougie !


Cheers  :Grin:  I had fun doing it! It's in Nelson btw.

----------


## redbang

> Sightron Slll 6-24x50 moa - moa Ret


How are you finding the Sightron ? I've just got the same one, where did you get the level from ?

Cheers, Red.

----------


## NZHTR

Its a nice scope very accurate dialling , great optically built in Japan . Sightrons have stepped up there game over there last version of this scope , improving the clicker's an exposed knobs. I got the anti cant level off Trademe ( huntfishgather ) is his name .

----------


## Gillie

In the interest of keeping this thread going:

----------


## Rushy

Great picture. Sun up or sun down Gillie?

----------


## Dougie

I'm putting my money on sun down. Gosh I am envious of your camera...

----------


## Gillie

Sun down that one. Taken from just below Turoa Ski Field. Took a few not bad pictures that trip, the picture of the red spiker and I that i posted previously was taken on that trip as well.

----------


## Gillie

I have been trying to get a decent star trail photo for a while this isn't a decent star trail photo but at least i am getting better than my first attempts!  :Wink:

----------


## Kaimaicockher

nice one gillie,, what exposure time did you have on this one

----------


## Dundee

Nice pics Gillie heres one I took early yesty. The fog swollows the Manawatu River and the big hill is called Tuturewa

----------


## Gillie

> nice one gillie,, what exposure time did you have on this one


Thanks, exposure was 10 minutes that one. Taken on ISO400 though so i could have left the shutter open a lot longer it i had dropped the ISO down.

----------


## burtonator

A couple of pics from hunting a week or so ago.
Awesome getting back out again!!! (havnt been for a while)
enjoy, taken with iphone so not the best quality but good enough






Shot at 2012-08-31


Shot at 2012-08-31


Shot at 2012-08-31


Shot at 2012-08-31


Shot at 2012-08-31

----------

